# Grassman Pic!!!!



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

So my buddy's housekeeper's husband saw this in the backyard and got a cellphone pic and, according to my friend, a hair sample. He has been reluctant to come forward for reasons you can probably understand. If I knew the guy directly I would get more info. This should be good. I absolutely freaked out when I heard he had a pic of the grassman after reading all the posts on here..."you have GOT to send me that picture, I know of a few people that might want to see it!!"


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

hmmm that pic is pretty small. got a bigger one?


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Ohhh great, not the grassman now.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

I got a pick of Bigfoot on the trail cam over the weekend!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

cant even enlarge it?


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Looks real he is obviously balancing himself while taking a squat should be a pile there also.


----------



## Z1955 (Apr 28, 2010)

I enlarged it and digitally enhanced the facial area... it's just our favorite frog hunter.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Z1955 said:


> I enlarged it and digitally enhanced the facial area... it's just our favorite frog hunter.


LOL that's awesome


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I smell Jack Links!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Z1955 said:


> I enlarged it and digitally enhanced the facial area... it's just our favorite frog hunter.


thats great stuff right there


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Tom, HAHAHAHAHAHA that's some funny stuff.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

They messed it up post up an Enlarged unedited pic. I see the figure of the Arm's I need to see the head. Everyone hate's on it. Amazing how's it's been seen long before any of us where born. 

Im telling you they are out there. Another member on here and Tournament fisherman I want mention his name. He would swear up and down that what I saw that night wasn't the grassman. 

Until I got a call one night. About how he just seen it coming home from a tournament. I won't post his name. He is a believer now. I pray the day comes when they find the body or specimen and everyone shut's up. 

Insert Foot INTO Mouth.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

that's how big the pic is that he sent to my phone. If you want to enlarge it right click on it and save it locally, then open it with whatever you look at pictures with


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Why cant someone just take a picture with a Nice DSLR.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Cause the grassman aint ever around when someone has a nice camera. I mean you see this big hairy beast in front of you. you think you have the mind to go after the camera. I didn't even have the mind to pull up and shoot at it. I was like a deer in Headlight's on my hunting trip. Wish I did I would love to collect the bounty on them.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

There is a grassman bounty?


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

SPEAKSUP said:


> They messed it up post up an Enlarged unedited pic. I see the figure of the Arm's I need to see the head. Everyone hate's on it. Amazing how's it's been seen long before any of us where born.
> 
> Im telling you they are out there. Another member on here and Tournament fisherman I want mention his name. He would swear up and down that what I saw that night wasn't the grassman.
> 
> ...


I am sure that has all been found but the guvment is keeping it all hush hush.
They probably have live ones at area 51 in NM. A whole family I bet.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

> you think you have the mind to go after the camera


I think trail cams have a mind of their own and take pictures 24/7 of anything that moves in their range.

The only mythical creature I look for is an 80 pound flathead


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Cameras are now everywhere. As a result, very good images and footage of rare natural events (like tornadoes) have increased very substantially. Why haven't good images of paranormal events noticeably increased as well?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

AWESOME!!!
Any story that starts with "So my buddy's housekeeper's husband saw this...." is ALWAYS a great story.
The additional sightings, the hesitation to mention "another tournament angler's name"...all the bad grammar....the explanations of all the consistently bad photography....
Man, I love this kind of stuff.
Grassman rocks!


----------



## Z1955 (Apr 28, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Grassman rocks!


And this is how he rolls...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My grassman drives a Cadillac.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

reo said:


> There is a grassman bounty?


Any actual proof like a good photo a body etc. Last time I heard they where offering over a million dollar's for good photographic proof. 



Eugene said:


> Cameras are now everywhere. As a result, very good images and footage of rare natural events (like tornadoes) have increased very substantially. Why haven't good images of paranormal events noticeably increased as well?


How long was the Giant Squid just a sailors tail. They found dead specimens and still said they where just abnormalities. Took Japanese Scientists with Video and catching specimens before they actually accepted the Giant Squid. 

With the sighting's increasing and more encroachment on the forrest I believe that within a few year's that it will happen. We keep building theese suburbs. Park's etc. It's only a matter of time. For anything to happen. 



Bubbagon said:


> AWESOME!!!
> Any story that starts with "So my buddy's housekeeper's husband saw this...." is ALWAYS a great story.
> The additional sightings, the hesitation to mention "another tournament angler's name"...all the bad grammar....the explanations of all the consistently bad photography....
> Man, I love this kind of stuff.
> Grassman rocks!


Why he want's to be kept out of the loop so guy's like you don't harass him. If you fish any of the series then you would know him. Just doesn't want to come forward with his information to keep from getting harassed. Many people don't come forward just to keep from harassment. Not telling there story's until year's after. It's a self protection. 

Now go on with your doubting you grammar Nazi.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

SPEAKSUP said:


> How long was the Giant Squid just a sailors tail. They found dead specimens and still said they where just abnormalities. Took Japanese Scientists with Video and catching specimens before they actually accepted the Giant Squid.


This is my exact point. All things change with good physical evidence that can be scrutinized and verified by the public. There has been good evidence of giant squid for a long time: scars on whales, carcasses, etc. Until there was that evidence, it was only a story. There simply is no body of evidence to evaluate regarding any entity considered to be within the realm of cryptozoology, and often that's because what eyewitness accounts there are have simply been misinterpreted by the witnesses themselves. (I have no way to evaluate if that actually is the case here simply because there is no evidence to be publicly evaluated.) If there is evidence, then we get to call it zoology. Check out:
http://www.skepticforum.com/


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

> Any actual proof like a good photo a body etc. Last time I heard *they* where offering over a million dollar's for good photographic proof.


Who are "they"?

Bubba, come on now the guy is a tournament angler and he has totally changed his mind due to a sighting on the way home from a tournament. What more proof do you need??

Eugene, don't get all sciencey and logical here, this is a Grassman thread

Z1955, you get my vote for the bounty. All you have to do is figure out who the "they" are and collect as it is obvious that you have posted "good photographic proof"

Off to watch monster quest
reo


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

check this out... he's been tracking a family of bigfoot

http://www.youtube.com/user/Realityghost

i'm on part 11 .... i've tried to stop watching ... but i can't... it's like fishing a river... you just have to keep going wondering if the next big fish is around the next bend...:dont-know:

somewhere in part 9 i think is a fresh kill ... just a warning if don't like that sort of thing...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Ripley said:


> check this out... he's been tracking a family of bigfoot
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Realityghost
> 
> ...


Arrrrgggh, another guy that should be collecting the bounty. He maybe even more deserving than Z1955 as he put his "career to he side" to do this research. (I am thinking that means: Too wacky to hold a job. But that is just my thinking) He also seems to have done some UFO research along the line as well.

Anyway, if some one could tell this guy about the bounty I am sure that "they" would see that he is deserving. Could some one put me in touch with the bounty people so I could alert them about this video series and they could pay pay Realtyghost guy? 

After some more thought, maybe the bounty should be split three ways between the buddy's housekeeper's husband, Z1955 and Realityghost guy.
It will be interesting to see what "they" decide.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

the giant squid wasnt discovered until recently because it inhabits an area that is extremely hard to explore and until last decade or so the technology to do so hadnt been around. the grassman lives in one of the most densely poplulated states in the country and the area is rather easily navigated. no way this thing goes this long in this area without being shot or captured long before now. but since a tournament angler saw it, then im now a believer because we all no that tournament anglers never exagerate the one that got away.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SPEAKSUP said:


> Why he want's to be kept out of the loop so guy's like you don't harass him. If you fish any of the series then you would know him. Just doesn't want to come forward with his information to keep from getting harassed. Many people don't come forward just to keep from harassment. Not telling there story's until year's after. It's a self protection.
> 
> Now go on with your doubting you grammar Nazi.


I absolutely can't argue with that. I mean if it's a self protection, than it's a self protection. "Not telling there story's"...again, when you phrase it that way, I have no argument. 
I still think that frog hunter dude is up to monkey business.


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

reo said:


> Eugene, don't get all sciencey and logical here, this is a Grassman thread


I'm sorry. *sniffle*


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Man, bubba and reo are on a roll with this thread. The sarcasm dripping from it is awe inspiring.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Bubbagon said:


> I still think that frog hunter dude is up to monkey business.


well.......YEA!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Tom, if you decide to go hunt this thing please take me with you. I'll bring the wasp spray to immobilize the big bastard while you tie him up, or harpoon him, or whatever you do with something this size. (Wasp spray is the "in thing" now and I'm dying to try it). I'll even do the videoing for you.
Keep me posted, I'm ready to roll.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

You better take Jack Hannah too. 
He just peppar sprayed a black bear in Montana. He also most likely understands the subtle body language of the Grassman and can interpret its mood and/or likelihood of attack.
Just saying.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

PapawSmith said:


> Tom, if you decide to go hunt this thing please take me with you. I'll bring the wasp spray to immobilize the big bastard while you tie him up, or harpoon him, or whatever you do with something this size. (Wasp spray is the "in thing" now and I'm dying to try it). I'll even do the videoing for you.
> Keep me posted, I'm ready to roll.


hahahahahaha, just make sure its raid, none of that cheat walmart crap


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I guess I have to eat some crow.
I'm not even sure where to start. But I went out fishing yesterday with a tournament angler, who wishes to remain nameless, and we had an "encounter" that neither of us can really explain. We're not even sure what we saw in fact, but we're certain we saw "something".
Of course we're the ones who actually had good video equipment, but couldn't quite make out what we filmed.
Check it out for yourselves. And sorry I ever doubted those who came forward.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4vL-ajp8sU"]YouTube- Messin' With Sasquatch, Watch Face, Internet only[/nomedia]


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

just saw this article and thought of this thread. Another large mammal that was only a legend until recently
http://www.pddnet.com/news-asian-unicorn-photographed-091710/

True, Laos is a little more remote than Ohio, but no biologist has ever seen these things in the wild and it doesn't live in 1000ft of water

bring it!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

They knew it existed. It's classifeid as a species. They are just "critically endangered" and live in a very, very specific region.

BTW, how did the hair samples from the Grassman test out?


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I would like to know how all these mysterious creatures reproduce. Bigfoot, Sasquatch, Grassman and God knows what others, don't have any genitals.

If they don't have the goods, it ain't no good.:Banane09:


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

that is one bizarre statement. Is the logic that we would have found a grassman [email protected] by now if they existed?

I'll have to check on the hair sample outcome. I'm as curious as anyone


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't bother topwater, it was bluegrass.  

.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i spotted Grassman in Kmart.lol.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that ezbite in the pic?


----------

